# KingOfTokyo Würfelspiel



## pasqibia (19. Okt 2015)

Hallo allerseits

Ich bin neu hier im Forum und habe gleich eine Frage 

Ich habe den Auftrag erhalten das Spiel KingOfTokyo (vereinfachte Version nur mit Würfeln) zu implementieren. (Client/Server Implementierung jedoch nur lokal)

Die Logik zum Spiel sowie das GUI sind mir klar. Wo ich jedoch mühe habe ist die ganze Client/Server Verbindung. Eigentlich müsste ich nur Würfelobjekte austauschen können (Spieler 1 Würfelt ==> alle sehen was gewürfelt ist usw..) und paar Zustände abfragen ob sich der Spieler in Tokyo befindet (keine Heilung) oder nicht in Tokyo (darf sich heilen), und dann noch einen Spieler angreifen, sich heilen oder Punkte zuweisen. (anhand den geworfenen Würfeln)

Was für eine Methode würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Ich habe mir das RMI in Java angeschaut (verschiedene Beispiele), da begreif ich es nicht richtig wie ich es an meinem Fall anwenden kann. Sonst könnte ich Objekte austauschen mit Sockets? (da habe ich mich aber noch nicht informiert).

http://www.brettspiele-report.de/king-of-tokyo/ (paar Infos zum Spiel)

Was ist eure Empfehlung?

Danke für eure Hilfe

Gruss

Pasqibia


----------

